

Sony CEO Warns of 'Bad New World' - ca98am79
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703421204576328982377107892.html

======
daimyoyo
If Sony is in a bad spot in gaming, they have no one to blame but themselves.
First because they had criminally negligent security on the PSN, and second
because they have shown themselves hostile toward the exact people you don't
want to be hostile against. I've said before, and I'll say again that the PSN
outage wasn't an isolated incident, it was the opening shot of a war. The fact
that the PSN was hacked again as soon as it went live is proof. Frankly, I'm
getting a huge kick out of watching this. I genuinely hope Sony loses 90% of
it's market value, is delisted from the NYSE, and is forced to shutter it's
gaming division.

